# Your recommendations for a NEW VERTICAL PROPANE SMOKER purchase



## expat smoker (Sep 8, 2019)

I was going to make a DIY smoker that would have been a lot of work and experimental, but finally decided to bite the bullet and buy a  vertical propane smoker. there are so many out there and all have mixed [or fake] reviews or not all of the features that I'm hoping to get. The following is a 'wish list' for the features that I would like to get.............
1] Price around $200
2] preferably a thermostat or at least words from you guys that temps will be steady and controllable.
3] preferably double walls and insulated
4] be able to hold a 350f for the occasional bread bake and go [steady] low and slow for bacon [225f?]
5] good heavy duty easy to clean grates [4 grates preferably]
6] A glass door would be nice
7] large chip box that will burn for more than an hr or 2 and will take wood chips
8] good customer service and not made in China
9] hopefully with free shipping to Hawaii
10] 2 doors 
With what's out there now, what's your recommendations based on user experience?? In other words, what would you recommend to a friend?
Thanks in advance,
and Aloha,
Jack


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 8, 2019)

I researched propane smokers about a year ago and if I had found anything that hit even half your list I would own one. Good luck, I hope you find one that I missed.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 8, 2019)

I won’t be able to hit all of your checkboxes but i love my MPS. I’ve had it for about 3 years now and it’s great- I can set my burners and stay at 230ish with not much effort though I haven’t gone higher than 250 on it. 4 grates but no glass door and the temp gauge stinks. And Even though it says to use chips, I use chunks just fine.

Happy hunting!


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 9, 2019)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a MPS? Seen it a few times here and always wondered. I'm married and know what PMS is
Many Poor Slobs, My Pink Shoes, More Party Suckers, Mom's Private Secrets??


----------



## S-met (Sep 9, 2019)

Masterbuilt Propane Smoker MPS
Masterbuilt Electric Smoker MES


----------



## CubsFan2016 (Sep 9, 2019)

I bought the Cuisinart vertical propane smoker for $160 on Amazon. It definitely doesn’t have all the features you want (no glass door, hard to get over 300 degrees, awful built-in thermostat — buy a ThermPro). Keeping a steady temperature isn’t as great as a more expensive smoker, but it does okay.  It does hit some of your criteria (double door, 4 easily removable racks)

So it’s not perfect but for the price, it’s a good way to get started. If you do pick one up, definitely use wood chunks instead of chips and use a separate water pan instead of the built-in combo chip/water tray. 

If you have questions, let me know


----------



## Cabo (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a Masterbuilt 40" Thermotemp.
It has a thermostat so it holds temperature pretty well.   Not exactly set it and forget it.  2 doors (top one glass), 4 shelves and double walled.  Temperature range from 185 - 350.

However it is made in china, has a horribly small chip pan (I use a smoker tube) and probably costs around $ 400


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 9, 2019)

I have been leaning towards the MPS.......and BTW, I did find out what MPS meant.......duuh.
But it is made in China and getting thru to a customer service rep has taken hours and still no connection.  also, amazon don't ship that model to Hawaii.
But, Pitman thru amazon will ship to Hawaii for free in less than a week and I called Pitman's customer service and they answered almost immediately.Also their unit has a big, window and also has enamel coated grates and looks cool too. 
Any comments on the pitman??


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 9, 2019)

sorry about the double post, as I tried to edit and the first one posted.....disregard the 1st one.

I have been leaning towards the MPS.......and BTW, I did find out what MPS meant.......duuh.
But it is made in China and getting thru to a customer service rep has taken hours and still no connection.  also, amazon don't ship that model to Hawaii.
But, Pitboss thru amazon will ship to Hawaii for free in less than a week and I called Pitboss's customer service and they answered almost immediately.Also their unit has a big, window and also has enamel coated grates and looks cool too but made in china FWIW.
Any comments on the pitboss??
Pit Boss Grills 77435 Vertical Lp Gas Smoker


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 9, 2019)

The Pit Boss is what I ended up getting. I have had it for almost a year and I am happy with it. As a note the description on Amazon for the 77435 is the description for the 77425. The 77435 is actually 4 racks and 840 sq inch cooking area. The build quality seems good. The spec of 100 to 350 is not exactly right. I have not Ben able to hold below 150 degrees but have no trouble getting to 350 or even 375. I also use chunks instead of chips.


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey, thanks Glen............I just clicked the 'place order with amazon and opted for the 4 yr extended warranty.
What sold me was the big window, 2 burners, sexy design, and  the porcelain grates.Your post confirms my decision.  So, do the temps stay steady? and any other tips/info you care to share............


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 10, 2019)

As I said in my other post i use wood chunks instead of chips. The chips burn up too fast and make too much thick white smoke. I mostly buy bagged chunks. some of them have to be split to fit in the chip tray. I always keep the exhaust vents all the way open. also I have quit using water in the water pan as most on the forum suggest. Just line the pan with foil and it will catch a lot of the grease drippings. I am glad to try to answer any questions about my smoker. about to forget Pit Boss now has a 5 year factory warranty.


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks for the tip Glen.........makes sense. do you pre soak the chunks?
And what is the highest temp you can get out of the pit boss without doing any damage, like warping or ?


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't soak the chunks, just put 2 or so in the chip tray. I can get 350-375 on a summer day


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2019)

2 chunks can flare up...  It takes 2 pieces of wood 2 build a fire...   
May I recommend using one chunk only...


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 10, 2019)

Thanks, I will try just one. Jack, listen to Dave. He knows more about smoking than I can ever hope to learn.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2019)

I built a fridge smoker for a guy...  He smoked some awesome salmon using one chunk..  2 days later he decided it would be better if he stacked 4 chunks on the chip pan...    Burned up the smoker, all the fish, melted all the aluminum angle shelf brackets, burned up the door gaskets.....  
So, I had to rebuild the smoker I just built...   Evidently he didn't think using "one chunk only" was a big deal...


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 10, 2019)

Must have been one of the new type fridges with light weight builds.  Not like the old models with thick steel body and parts, but point well taken.
Quantity should be taken in moderation..........


----------



## Tracer_08 (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't want a propane smoker but if I did I'd probally find a local builder to build me one out of 1/8 or 3/16 " plate.

But here are some of the cheaper ones reviewed :
https://grillguru.org/best-propane-smoker/


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 13, 2019)

Amazon says that mine is arriving this morning and I'll be there early to pick it up and rush home to assemble it with a 7lb Pork shoulder ham sitting in brine to be my 1st project.
Will post results and pics if I can figure out how to transfer my smart phone pics to the forum.  
Any tips on how to do that??


----------



## Big Glenn (Sep 13, 2019)

I email the photos from my phone to myself so I can access them on my desktop or tablet and save to the photos folder. Then when posting choose upload a file and navigate to the picture you want. Once uploaded just drag into your text.


----------



## expat smoker (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for that tip Glen. I was born too early for this new digital world and my smart phone is smarter than me.


----------



## ajbass60 (Sep 21, 2019)

I have had 3. I found that you have keep a close eye (chip change every 30 to 45 mins). Temp gets hot and turn it down and then it's too low. Also, they rust buckets and the regulators don't last, which means you can get the smoker warm in colder climates. I'm about to take the plunge on a pellet smoker. Although, I'm keeping propane smokers, since the larger will do 15 racks.


----------

